# New Academy brand pistol



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of the new 'House Brand' guns sold by Academy Sports? They are made by a company in Turkey called Sarsilmaz, and are based on the CZ-75. They seem to be nice guns and were reasonably priced ~ $360-$410 depending on model. I saw them at our local store last week and they seem like a good value for a decent gun. I considered buying one just to check it out, but $400 isn't exactly pocket money, especially since I just bought a Browning Buck Mark last month.

I did a bit of research and found some interesting info on the company. It seems Sarsilmaz also makes the new AR-24/25 pistols for ArmaLite. I found some articles about it when I was doing a web search for the company. In fact, here is a quote from an article in *AMERICAN RIFLEMAN* about the AR pistols...

_*"The AR-24 is a full-size defensive sidearm with a 4.67" barrel and a 15-round, double-column magazine. The AR-24K is a compact version with a shorter 3.8" barrel. The abbreviated grip frame accommodates a 13-round, double-column magazine. Sarsilmaz, a Turkish firm with a 120-year history of building sporting and military firearms, makes both guns for ArmaLite... The gun's appearance would be inspired by the elegant but expensive French M1935A designed by Charles Petter. In form and function, the AR-24 fits between the Sig P210 and the CZ-75... it made sense to build the AR-24 on a CZ-75-style frame because CZ-75s use a system of operation that is directly derived from the Sig P210, which is itself similar to that of the M1911 in that it is a tilt-barrel design with lugs on top of the barrel that are cammed into corresponding recesses in the top of the slide as the action locks into battery."*_

I'm wondering whether to get one while they are still "unknown" and affordable or wait until they have a track record?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I sort of laugh at the marketing Armalite is doing with these guns, going on and on about how "innovative" they are. The CZ75 was hardly innovative even in 1975 - it was just a good combination of existing features.

As far as waiting for them to establish a track record, that's always a wise idea. However, if you wait too long, you may end up like a lot of people who waited for the Croatian Sensation (HS2000). Springfield ended up buying the rights to it, changing the rollmark to "XD," and hiking the price $200.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> ... if you wait too long, you may end up like a lot of people who waited for the Croatian Sensation (HS2000). Springfield ended up buying the rights to it, changing the rollmark to "XD," and hiking the price $200.


My thoughts exactly! Then I'd end up like this.. :buttkick:


----------

